

One-time Passwords in FreeBSD - rbc
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/one-time-passwords.html

======
iwwr
Why md5 and not something more solid?

~~~
rbc
OpenBSD skey and friends support MD5, RIPEMD-160, or SHA1 algorithms.

